# Rail Luge...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I tried a rail skateboard and it's just way too fast and you can't correct your vector to keep balanced since it's on rails.

So I went with a *Rail Luge*... 




























It's wicked fast and with the extremely low center of gravity you can* rip* around the curves.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Face down, on your belly ?!?!? Why not extend the plank front/back a bit so you have a bit more body support?

Hope you have a helmet on your noggin!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Face down, on your belly ?!?!?


No. Ever see lugers on the Olympics? They go feet first. 




> Why not extend the plank front/back a bit so you have a bit more body support?
> 
> Hope you have a helmet on your noggin!
> 
> TJ


Can't extend the board beyond the short wheelbase because it makes it tippy. I am going to try putting some kind of handles onto it just for fun. 

Ultimately, I'd like to make it into a little mining car similar to this one...


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Ultimately, I'd like to make it into a little mining car similar to this one...


:laugh: that will make a great ore car


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

that track needs ballast man . Looks like fun though!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

93firebird said:


> that track needs ballast man . Looks like fun though!


There won't be any ballast because the ties are going to be completely below grade so that only the rails show, similar to this...










I like the old fashioned abandoned narrow gauge look.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Remember that weed whacker I spoke of?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Remember that weed whacker I spoke of?


Hey John, 

Yes, I haven't forgotten... 
The grass is going to automatically get dug up then the ties are put below grade. I'm still attaching ties and finalizing all of the connections in the circuit and want to make sure that all the rails fit just right before I dig them down. I'm figuring on about a year to have the layout done so the grass will likely turn brown and die out before it gets cut. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How exactly do you dig them down after you've attached the ties? Sounds like it would be a PITA.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How exactly do you dig them down after you've attached the ties? Sounds like it would be a PITA.


While digging is labor intensive, it's not a problem to simply unbolt a 10' track section, dig down, grade the shallow trench, and drop it in. Repeat as necessary. 

Compared to jackhammering out a 12'x24' basement, it's a piece of cake. 

I want the right of way to be as unobtrusive as possible, so that when people walk around in the yard, they won't have to step over raised piles of gravel ballast.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I never thought of simply taking it apart, that makes perfect sense. I guess you'll dig it out, drop the track back in, then back fill around the ties?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes... four small stainless steel allen bolts hold each end of a section. Our ground is so rocky it's already nearly ballast in itself. And the ties are very closely spaced and go down extra deep with concave edges that really grip the surrounding earth. Once they're dug in, they're not moving anywhere. 

I learned that I need to pay close attention to the track work because of the "roller coaster" downhill runs. By experimenting, I've already determined that the curves need at least 1 1/2 inches of banking to keep the carts on the rails.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess for a project this size it's good to do a little tinkering and testing before you go for the final track configuration.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

This is the current state of the layout right now...









...basically an irregular rectangle with one curvy edge. Still has a long way to go, but it's as much fun building it as riding on it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the train station. Someone selling tickets there, I assume ?!? :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I like the train station. Someone selling tickets there, I assume ?!? :thumbsup:
> 
> TJ


Our Granddaughter... 

One of our neighbors threw it away. Who could pass up a free train station? I'd eventually like to paint it with some "quieter" colors.


----------

